
North Bergen High School (NJ) Put on 'Alien' as Their School Play - okket
https://twitter.com/oh_pollo/status/1109375825089040385
======
okket
See also the announcement page, including a trailer:
[https://nbhs.northbergen.k12.nj.us/apps/news/article/1009452](https://nbhs.northbergen.k12.nj.us/apps/news/article/1009452)

